# Will Sigma make a tele "S" lens as good as its "A" lens (35 1.4) is?



## ScottyP (Mar 24, 2013)

Sigma's first shot with the new A, S, and C lenses has been widely acclaimed as being as good or frankly better than the Big manufacturers' equivalent offerings. It was an Art lens in their new terms. What will the next "letter lens" be? 

I wonder how good their first Sport lens will be, and what it will be. They could really score a hit with a high quality 300 or 400 lens at f/2.8 if it were top quality and priced lower than the big boys. Maybe it is safer to stick with making really good primes for the first several releases and not trying to compete in zooms right away.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 24, 2013)

More interesting question is.... Will sigma make good lenses, period 

Don't try to kill me sigma crowd...I was only kidding


----------



## brad-man (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the 35 and am waiting for the 85mmF1.4 DG HSM in the Art line. Not generally considered a sports lens, but it could be. I believe they are reworking either the 120-300mm f/2.8 EX DG OS APO or the 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG OS to the new USB dock system.


----------



## risc32 (Mar 24, 2013)

i've never used it or seen it, but it's my understanding that they already do make a very good 300mm 2.8. i don't think it has IS, so maybe that's what you are looking forward to.


----------



## DArora (Mar 24, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I believe they are reworking either the 120-300mm f/2.8 EX DG OS APO or the 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG OS to the new USB dock system.



They have already announced reworked 120-300mm f/2.8 with USB dock system.


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 24, 2013)

DArora said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I believe they are reworking either the 120-300mm f/2.8 EX DG OS APO or the 70-200mm F2.8 EX DG OS to the new USB dock system.
> ...



This one is on pre-order at B&H. If the only change is the USB dock then the optics should be very good to excellent based on the reviews I have read.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

Another question is will they work on the next Canon DSLR? 

Twice now, when Canon updated lenses on their DSLR's, Sigma lenses stopped working because of errors in the way they reverse engineer Canon's lens system. Those that had current production lenses could send them in for a upgrade. It cost me over $100 to upgrade my 105mm macro, but my other 4 lenses could not be upgraded and became paperweights They just gave error 99.


Since then, I've been very reluctant to invest big $$ in Sigma lenses. Its not a savings if they will not work on future cameras.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Another question is will they work on the next Canon DSLR?
> 
> Twice now, when Canon updated lenses on their DSLR's, Sigma lenses stopped working because of errors in the way they reverse engineer Canon's lens system. Those that had current production lenses could send them in for a upgrade. It cost me over $100 to upgrade my 105mm macro, but my other 4 lenses could not be upgraded and became paperweights They just gave error 99.
> 
> ...



Hopefully such a circumstance would be overcome with the USB hub. It _should_ be able to update firmware as well as fine tune focusing...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Another question is will they work on the next Canon DSLR?
> ...


I certainly hope so, but you would have to buy that hub, and it only works with certain lenses.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2013)

I am a Sigma fan. But I have to admit, that their latest "delay" of the new version of the 120-300 f/2.8, looks very, very bad on their part. I continue to believe, that it has the potential to be a great lens, especially regarding value for money. But this delay at the last minute, is just very unprofessional. It's also in keeping with all of the negative aspects accrued over the years, of their reputation as a company. If a product is going to be delayed, at least have the honesty to say so the moment you know about it, rather than waiting til the last day of the month that the announcement was supposed to happen.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 2, 2013)

i'm hanging out for them to do a 24-70 f2.8 OS that decimates all


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i'm hanging out for them to do a 24-70 f2.8 OS that decimates all



Indeed, that would be great. The problem is, it will be announced, and then you won't be able to buy it for another 18 to 90 months...due to parts availability issues and what not.


----------



## Ewinter (Apr 3, 2013)

Funny that as the d800 has nearly half as much resolution again as the 5d


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 15, 2013)

Is the one on the right the Canon 35mm?


----------



## Tanja (Apr 16, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> sigma to the right



sigma looks better if you ask me.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, it does look better in this particular shot. From this alone, it looks like the Canon has no advantages at all over the Sigma. Whether that's true or not, I don't know for sure. I would certainly buy the Sigma, if I didn't need different lenses and focal lengths at this time. I'm happy with both recent Sigma lenses I bought, but am selling one because I decided to go full frame and no longer like crop cameras.

As for f/1.4 lenses, I think I will sell my Rokinon 85mm at some point. On a full frame, I think I prefer the angle of view of 100mm, so maybe I will try the Canon 100mm f/2. I wish someone would make a 90 or 95mm f/1.4, but preferably f/1.0 or faster. Of course the price would be outrageous, the faster aperture it got. And if it had AF and IS luxuries, it would get even more pricey. I guess I'm the only one who wants something like that.


----------



## Simba (Apr 16, 2013)

Tanja said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > sigma to the right
> ...



+1


----------



## bycostello (Apr 22, 2013)

yes


----------

